
Deleted my filters & tried Gmail’s new inbox. Impact dramatic/immediate - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/06/24/i-deleted-all-256-of-my-filters-and-tried-gmails-new-inbox-the-impact-was-dramatic-and-immediate/?fromcat=all
======
duncan_bayne
I've heard that the new inbox is hand-organised by NSA analysts ;)

